# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Ошибка Nero Express при копировании DVD

## nikolaevmv

что сие значит?

----------


## Cheechako

Вот это:
http://forum.digital-digest.com/arch...p/t-60077.html :)
А (например) здесь можно найти много бесплодных :( рассуждений о причинах:
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/cd...tions/nero.cfm
http://forums.dvdoctor.net/showthread.php?t=38542
http://www.video-montager.ru/showthread.php?t=4658
из которых следует только независимость ошибки от версии программы.

----------

